# Playalinda fishing tmorrow



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

conditions look sweet for Playalinda Beach tomorrow short of the tide. I'll be out at lot 10 or 11 trying to pomps, whiting, and drum. The winds are very low tonight and all day tomorrow from the WNW. So the surf should be down and the bite on. Hope to see some of you there. Push the red tide out, and get some long awaited line wetting.
:fishing:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm sort of thinking about going...can you tell me how to get there from Daytona? The pomps are still there, right?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Pat, It's very easy. Go south on I-95, exit SR-406 (Garden Street) - go East all the way to "Dead -end" (10-12 miles) just before guard station - pay $3.00 - just follow the road to lot number you desired to fish - lot 12 or 13 is designated as a nude beach - Don't go there, you are going to have a nightmare due to all nudists are 70 years old or older!!!!

Have a good time Pat.

P.S: With your photography skill - you might want to go there to do some practice before accepting a job with Hugh Hefner's company hahaha.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Good one DVO! It's quite a ways for me to go, I hope the weather,waves,etc........and fish, are all in place.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Want to get my bait right..what's the best bait to bring? Salted shrimp..ok, or not?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

patindaytona said:


> Want to get my bait right..what's the best bait to bring? Salted shrimp..ok, or not?


Pat, I'd leave the salted shrimp home. Bait shops in that area should have some fresh & live stuff! If I were in your shoes I'd also buy several pounds and freeze it. Just my opinion but fresh/frozen should work better than the stuff you've been getting in Daytona.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

When you say "fresh", are you talking about non-frozen dead shrimp?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What's the latest on redtide in that area? I'd hate to waste a trip that far (from Jax). If it's not a problem count me in. Aaron let me know which lot you decide on. I'll be in a silver Highlander. Where's a good place to get bait?

Yes Pat. That's it.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Want to get my bait right..what's the best bait to bring? Salted shrimp..ok, or not?


Bait for what...the nude beach or the other areas???


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

sprtsracer said:


> Bait for what...the nude beach or the other areas???


For the fish, fresh shrimp.

For the sunbathers, Geritol.:--|


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Ed and Pat, I'll be at lot 10 (from 6:30AM until I care to leave some time in the afternoon) since that's where some buddies said they had good luck catching the pomps. I'm bringing some frozen clam, salted shrimp, and hoping to rake some fleas if they're around. I'll be netting some finger mullet for reds and more than likely many blues. So if a big group is coming let me know and when I head out in the morning I'll net more than I usually do for just me (50-60 fingers in a livewell as opposed to a couple dozen). A good place to get bait is Action Bait and Tackle on Garden St (just west of the 7/11). The guy who owns it always has great bait and tends to give extras. After you cross US 1 there is another bait store (can't remember the name) that is good, but I prefer Action because I have history with the staff.

According to the FWC red tide reports the levels at Playalida as of 12/14 were very low (level A) meaning little chance of irritation. So there could be some around, but with a good 12 hrs of western wind it should be blown offshore by morning.

Lot 13 is the nude one officially, lot 12 is non-nude, but abuts it, so when you fish 12 you pretty much get the view of 13. The view there can intimidate, but the fishing on the 12/13 border is awesome. Caught a bunch of my best sharks on the border with some unclothed people cheering me on.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

oh yeah, the exit for Merritt Island National Seashore (Playalinda beach) is #218. Follow Garden St over the causeway (Max Brewer) and stay on the road and you'll hit the shack in 10-12 miles as DVO said. I'll be in a silver Subaru Forrester.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Normally I would say have fun and post pictures, this would be one of those times where pictures are strongly discouraged.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll bring my camera just in case. So..these lots are numbered at the entrances? It's going to be low tide in the morning..i think high is around 3pm. or so. Will it be ok still that early? Is their troughs on that beach?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds good! I'll be there about 10am and fish 'til about 3 or 4. Look forward to meeting you Aaron. BTW google tells me it's exit 220. Can you confirm 218 for me? Thanks.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Oops..meant to reply back here.

I know it's supposed to be exit 406 off of i-95.
Ok, exit 218 is off of which road? Max Brewer?


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

ED, you were right. My dyslexia got me, it's exit 220. Pat, Max Brewer is the name of the causeway that crosses the Indan River. Garden St is the road that you'll merge onto from exit 220. Just follow it to the river and over the bridge. Literally exit and don't get off the road abd you'll be at the park. The lots are numbered on the road that you drive on so you can see the lot and then hit it's parking spaces.

Low tide is not the most productive time here, but I've had luck in the mornings regardless of tide. So I'll be out there chumming them up early for you guys. I'll make sure to net a large amount of mullet and we should be ready to rock and roll.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Pat and Ed, make sure you exit from I-95 onto SR-406 (Garden St) then heading East, go ALL the way (straight shot), Action bait shop will be on your right after cross railroad track.

Good Fresh dead shrimp is non-frozen one.

My buddy was out there today, he said enough flea out there for you to fish all day.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

If there's fleas on the beach, I would be using those before anything, My next choice would be clams. If there is a near shore trough,dont over look/over cast it. Try some baits in close just behind where the shorebreak is crashing,you would be supprised at what is "at your feet"


----------

